# Health



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi. So I have a 2 year old budgie and well on Friday my family and I had to rush to an emergency vet clinic because we had found my budgie on the ground with his wings wide opened. He had severe diarrhea and he wouldn't move at all. I was confused because in the morning he was doing all fine and nothing was wrong. He was eating and singing as usual. The doctor told us to keep him separate from the other 7 budgies I have and put my budgie on antibiotics. Is there anything else I should be worried about. Please. Help!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

If the doctor told you to keep him away from your other's, I think it would be prudent to pull a very thorough cage cleaning immediately. I would sanitize everything, toy's, perches, water/food dishes. I would also keep a close eye on the other bird's for sign's of sickness and respond immediately. Probiotic use would be good right now, and so would organic apple cider with the mother in it for their water. What does the vet suspect and how did he come to that conclusion ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Randy 100% on ALL of his recommendations. :iagree:*


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

If the doctor told you to keep him away from your other's, I think it would be prudent to pull a very thorough cage cleaning immediately. I would sanitize everything, toy's, perches, water/food dishes. I would also keep a close eye on the other bird's for sign's of sickness and respond immediately. Probiotic use would be good right now, and so would organic apple cider with the mother in it for their water. What does the vet suspect and how did he come to that conclusion ?

I'm not really sure. She just asked how his behaviour was, when the diarrhea started, and how we was acting in that day he got sick.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Make sure he is kept warm cover the cage on three sides and provide an extra heat source for him, a hot water bottle wrapped , or heat light make sure he can move away if he needs too though. Is he fluffed up at all is he eating ? He must of been very weak to be in this condition, I send healing thoughts and hope he responds to the antibiotics. Probiotics are a good addition to his food as well as conditioning egg and biscuit mix.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

The poor little thing I hope he makes a speedy recovery :hug:


----------

